# virtual production system



## فن الهندسه (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*هذا الموضوع سمعت به للتو ولم اكن اعلم ان هناك من انواع نظم الانتاج تسمى بنظم الانتاج الافتراضي ولكن اتوقع ان منكم من سمع به او قد اطلع عليه
لذا ارجو من كان لديه ايه ورق متعلق بهذا الموضوع ان يثقفني ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم محمد*


----------



## صناعي1 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اليك هذه المقالات


----------



## عبدالفتاح طاحون (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وياريت حد يزودنا بمواضيع عن الإنتاج التخيلى باللغه العربيه مشـــــــــــــــــكــــــوريــــــــــــن


----------



## راديان (3 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر لكم


----------

